# Equafleece Delivery!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Well they are here, couldn't have go better sizes, delighted. Just tried them on now, had to take them off again as the heat is on full blast in the house and the girls started panting 

Anyway, here are the pics, not great but you get the idea. Their granny is still here (my mum) and they flocked to her lap after I put them through getting the fleeces on!  It was actually much much easier than I thought, both girls stood as good as gold and allowed me to put them on!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi! You will appreciate Lola's fluffy tufty bum coming out the back. Will have to get that trimmed down, it's all fluff!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Nina looks as if she is laughing 
Looking at the weather forecast for tomorrow you should experience the full benefit of equafleece.

I've had to get the next size up for Dot


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They look great in them and seems like the perfect fit The legs are longer than Molly's. Oh Molly says to Nina "can't believe you took the last mulberry"  Can't wait to get her cobalt blue one

They are easy to put on once you have done it a few times. I pop her head in then the front paws then the back and voila ready to go and snug as a bug


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Aw they look so cute! Nellie has a fluffy bum that sticks out of her equafleece just like Lola


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys, great buy!

Can't wait to get better pictures 

Delighted with them! Surprisingly I like the Fuscia on Lola. It's lovely and bright.

Renee the cobalt will be beautiful!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina as soon as she got it on! Not looking too happy...










She got used to it after some dashing about lol!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Did you say those are 18 wow your girls are tiny and beautiful. I really like those colors. Willow I'd stuck in Jake's old blue one. Not very exciting I'm afraid. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hummm, really starting to wonder if Lady should have one...like all the cool kids.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

They look great Ruth & I bet those suits are a lot quieter than my waterproof onesies! 
I do like the mulberry for ruby or red. & black for Ralph.
I love nina on the couch peeping through one sulky eye x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Did you say those are 18 wow your girls are tiny and beautiful. I really like those colors. Willow I'd stuck in Jake's old blue one. Not very exciting I'm afraid.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lola's is 18 and Nina's is 16. I think any bigger would have been quite baggy! They both still have some room too which is good! Little girls!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

how much do they weigh Ruth?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> hummm, really starting to wonder if Lady should have one...like all the cool kids.


Yes!! Lady would really suit Mulberry!



Tinman said:


> They look great Ruth & I bet those suits are a lot quieter than my waterproof onesies!
> I do like the mulberry for ruby or red. & black for Ralph.
> I love nina on the couch peeping through one sulky eye x


I think Ralph would look super in red, mulberry definitely for the red and golden girls and boys (Rufus )


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> how much do they weigh Ruth?


The fleeces or the girls? 

The fleeces I don't know! Hehe.

Lola is 9kg

Nina is 7kg


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Not the "cool" kids Amanda, the snug as a bug in a rug and clean kids!  

Your girls look marvelous Ruth! Rufus still loves his, he growls when I take it off to wash it from time to time. I think we'll have to get more.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe, I think the Mulberry would look good on Lady, my problem with my lovely girls is She is long and leggy...like a skinny sausage....she is so thin....in between Nina and Lola in weight...she is 8.2kg or 18.2 lbs. but she has long long legs and a long long body...I will have to look at there charts to see where she fits in


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus has proposterously long legs. I just pretend he is wearing a short sleeve t shirt. One of these days I intend to buy him boots (like hip waders) and make some mechanism to attach them to his fleece.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Gorgeous! I am going to get one for Bailey but thought would wait till she is fully grown. What do you think?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is 6.8 kg or 15 lbs and the 16 fits her perfectly and she has a bit of room. Her legs are pretty long now but it's still great keeps her clean and with her new cut no more snowballs I think Lady would look great in one


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lady weighs about the same as Kiki. Kiki has an 18-20 which is right on her. The 22" might be better on Lady if she is really long. What does she measure from collar to base of tail?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

emjon123 said:


> Gorgeous! I am going to get one for Bailey but thought would wait till she is fully grown. What do you think?


How old is Bailey? I got one and ordered another they are great. Molly is done growing but if she was still a puppy I would probably wait til she was grown as they are sort of expensive. They have great sweaters at our pet store so that is what Molly wore as a puppy


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Marzi said:


> Lady weighs about the same as Kiki. Kiki has an 18-20 which is right on her. The 22" might be better on Lady if she is really long. What does she measure from collar to base of tail?


I will have to check her when I get home tonight, I think she is 20" from base of neck to tail if my memory serves me right


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Rufus looks like he is ready to go for a drive!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love the pic of Rufus


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Awe, I think the Mulberry would look good on Lady, my problem with my lovely girls is She is long and leggy...like a skinny sausage....she is so thin....in between Nina and Lola in weight...she is 8.2kg or 18.2 lbs. but she has long long legs and a long long body...I will have to look at there charts to see where she fits in


I am certain an 18 would fit Lady!

Scrap the above.. Just saw the post saying she is 20 inches long... Super model girl!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He is riding shot gun and probably trying to tell me to slow down! If I had ordered one size bigger it would have been to roomy in the body. I wish I had got the longer legged version. His is 18.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Rufus is too funny all that is missing is his steering wheel


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> I will have to check her when I get home tonight, I think she is 20" from base of neck to tail if my memory serves me right


Oh is she's 20 inches from base of neck to tail she will probably need the 22.. As they measure from the front on chest to the bum. She's a very long girl. They do different fits too. It might be worthwhile emailing them with all lady's measurements, or I can call them if you give me all of her measurements. The problem with a standard 22 is that it would probably be too baggy on her.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> He is riding shot gun and probably trying to tell me to slow down! If I had ordered one size bigger it would have been to roomy in the body. I wish I had got the longer legged version. His is 18.


I don't think Lola's and Nina's are any longer than Rufus's on the leg. Do you think theirs are longer?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHA I thought she might need a custom! haha my silly long legged long body girl...I will see if she will let me near her with the tape measure!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly's seems higher on the leg for some reason??


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It might just be his yeti furry legs that make his look so long.  No I think his legs are longer than your girls actually.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

emjon123 said:


> Gorgeous! I am going to get one for Bailey but thought would wait till she is fully grown. What do you think?


Nina is 8 months old and I think she will probably grow a little more. She has definitely slowed in terms of length and I can feel her fill out. I'm hoping she will get the rest of the winter out of this size anyway, the 18 would have just been a bit too big on her at this stage.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> It might just be his yeti furry legs that make his look so long.  No I think his legs are longer than your girls actually.


I meant the legs on the fleeces!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Molly's seems higher on the leg for some reason??


Measure from the seam between the leg and the body to the bottom of the leg and see how long the leg is. I will measure our 16 and we can see if they are different.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

ahhh, hard to say, how many cms are they from center of chest to hem? Rufus' are 16cm at the front legs.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

oops we cross posted and I used a different place to measure. Rufus is in an 18.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

18 cms! On both of ours!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ya Molly's is 18 too and she is 14 inches tall


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

18 cm from center like I said or from seam like you said?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> 18 cm from center like I said or from seam like you said?


The centre like you said!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So yours are longer but only by a smidge.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> So yours are longer but only by a smidge.


Give or take... I would say they are round about the same. Have to allow for user error!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Are you implying I can't measure or that you can't measure?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Are you implying I can't measure or that you can't measure?


I am just saying we may not be very accurate!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> I will have to check her when I get home tonight, I think she is 20" from base of neck to tail if my memory serves me right


kiki is just about 18" from collar to base of tail, Dot is 16". Dot was not keen on having her old fleece on - I think because her hair is long it was pulling when I put it on, she is much happier in the 18".



RuthMill said:


> I meant the legs on the fleeces!


There definitely was a comment on their web site a while ago about them making the legs longer and I have an old and new fleece and the legs on the new one are about an 1" longer - maybe a bit more. Kiki's old fleece sits just above her hock, the new one just below.



fairlie said:


> Are you implying I can't measure or that you can't measure?


I couldn't follow where the heck you guys were or were not measuring - but the new ones are slightly longer than the old ones!

The only other thing that I wish they did is put some reflective tape on the coats.... the flourescent one I have has, but not the normal ones.

The pic is of the girls in their new fleeces - Kiki in purple and Dot in red


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I hope Equafleece pays for the site for marketing their product so well on here!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> kiki is just about 18" from collar to base of tail, Dot is 16". Dot was not keen on having her old fleece on - I think because her hair is long it was pulling when I put it on, she is much happier in the 18".
> 
> 
> There definitely was a comment on their web site a while ago about them making the legs longer and I have an old and new fleece and the legs on the new one are about an 1" longer - maybe a bit more. Kiki's old fleece sits just above her hock, the new one just below.
> ...


Ahhh they are so gorgeous! I love that they are both black then with their different colour fleeces. They look so athletic and ready for action.

I have flashing lights that clip on to the girls collars and they are really very bright. Have thought about getting some fluorescent reflective belts.. Saw some online and they were full grade (or whatever it's called) fluorescent. Lightweight too.. Must look them up again.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mo this is willow in a 22. She is 20 pounds. She is about 20 inches from her neck to the base of her tail. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh that fits willow well! I'll grab the measuring tape once lady is sleepy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just wanted to say they all look great in them. Dudley has pretty long legs so even if we had one I guess he would still end up in the dog bath having his daily leg wash! perhaps if equafleece did doggy hold ups...!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

They look great Ruth! Honey has the 18" as she's quite long but it's a bit baggy underneath. You have the longer legged suits as they have seams across the top of the back legs. The older style suits don't and have a completely different shape at the back. I much prefer the new ones as they give better coverage.

I'm constantly having to stitch Honey's as she runs so fast and jumps across ditches, etc! x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> They look great Ruth! Honey has the 18" as she's quite long but it's a bit baggy underneath. You have the longer legged suits as they have seams across the top of the back legs. The older style suits don't and have a completely different shape at the back. I much prefer the new ones as they give better coverage.
> 
> I'm constantly having to stitch Honey's as she runs so fast and jumps across ditches, etc! x


Thanks for the insight Jane. Glad we've got the longer legs. Mind you, wouldn't like to see the shorter legs on my two! I think these suits have short enough legs. They need to make a cockapoo suit with extra long legs!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ours has seams at the back legs. Rufus must just have extra long legs. I wonder how hard it would be to sew on a cuff like lengthener? Maybe in a contrasting fleece colour?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Ours has seams at the back legs. Rufus must just have extra long legs. I wonder how hard it would be to sew on a cuff like lengthener? Maybe in a contrasting fleece colour?


I think that would be very possible.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly has no seams at the back legs so guess she is in the old model Well hopefully the cobablt blue will have seams and longer legs


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What would be really cool is if we could email them photos of our dogs in the ones we have and they could make the necessary adjustments for sizing the new ones.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> What would be really cool is if we could email them photos of our dogs in the ones we have and they could make the necessary adjustments for sizing the new ones.


Another great idea!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Looking lovely as always ladies 

I especially like the mulberry one ... Or maybe it's the model wearing it 

xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Amanda, Lady so needs an Equafleece! Quick before their all gone hehehe!! Loving Lola and Nina in theirs. Especially Lola's Fushia 😊 I wanted to get jasper a second black one but their sold out 😞 I always imagined Lola as being bigger than Jasper but his suit is an 18!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

